# Hitching out of slc south to vegas/La?



## hitchingpdx (Jul 14, 2014)

Anyone know a good spot? I'm going to try to get a free bus ticket out of town today, but If they doesn't work I'm going to be hitching.. Thanks in advance.


----------



## urchin (Jul 14, 2014)

You still didn't get an atlas?


----------



## hitchingpdx (Jul 14, 2014)

*Lol no $.. You need a job for a ticket too I guess.*


----------



## urchin (Jul 14, 2014)

Damn. 

Fly up the money. They are priceless.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 14, 2014)

hitchwiki to the rescue!

http://hitchwiki.org/maps/?zoom=10&lat=40.714561972409236&lon=-111.91690063475426


----------



## urchin (Jul 14, 2014)

Check the article on SLC too.


----------



## hitchingpdx (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks for the link! Going to take a free ride on the frontrunner to provo.. And walk about 6 miles to a flying j in springville.. Try to fly a sign for some funds and a ride to vegas or la.. Will probably turn everything else down, don't want to get stuck in some small desert town in the middle of July..


----------



## hitchingpdx (Jul 15, 2014)

Got a ride from provo 40 miles south to nephi.. The Denny's has free wifi  anyone hitch from here before?


----------



## hitchingpdx (Jul 15, 2014)

Got a ride to st George.. Just an hour outside of vegas now.. @urchin and the greyhound bus stop is a McDonald's 

But doesn't come through till midnight though.. But it only has one stop when it leaves here which is vegas.

Think this stop might work better than he boise greyhound lol


----------



## hitchingpdx (Jul 16, 2014)

Just arrived in vegas via my free bus ride


----------

